# My New Hairstyle ;)



## xquisitevietma (Oct 13, 2005)

it was suppose to be blonde on top short layer, red on second layer, dark brown on bottom.. but the blonde turned out really wierd so i highlighted it red & brown on top


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 13, 2005)

That looks great! It'd be so cool to see that irl


----------



## Shawna (Oct 13, 2005)

It still looks really great.  I love the cut too.


----------



## Jaim (Oct 15, 2005)

Such great hair.


----------



## dreams (Oct 15, 2005)

Looks nice! I like the layers!!!!!


----------



## lovelostinmurder (Oct 30, 2005)

that last layer...extensions? 
you have beautiful hair. it looks pink!


----------



## user4 (Oct 30, 2005)

really cute!!! i like it a lot.


----------



## Mandaryna (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks very pretty,I love it but most importantly it looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## annestacey (Nov 12, 2005)

nice!


----------

